# silicone charge pipe mounting bung ripped!



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all, I have a Snow performance Stage 2 Maf kit for my B8 A4 2.0T. I recently had an episode of boost leak which threw 2 codes P0299 and P0101. The boost leak was found where my Nozzle bung sits, it ripped my OEM silicone pressure hose to the TB apart, the tear got wider to the point where there were a boost leak.

The question here is, do you guys mount your nozzle in a silicone hose or a metal piping? If you choose silicone hose, has it ripped or tear? Please let me know. because this hose will cost me $150!

cheers,

Phill


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm not too familiar with piping on the audi, but on my gti I used to have it mounted after the intercooler. But now I have it mounted in one of the bungs on my BSH throttle body pipe.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

I mounted my nozzle in my silicone throttle body hose with a small section of piping that I drilled and tapped for the nozzle:


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

^^did you fabricate the silicone TB hose yourself? that's what I am looking for.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

I cut about 1" of my rubber TB hose and inserted a metal pipe (rust proofed and coated muffler section/coupler) tapped for the nozzle. Similar to the above illustration. So cheap I made extra.


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

I should change the title of this thread to *Rubber throttle body pipe teared by methanol nozzle bung.* just to not confuse others. 

Thanks for all your inputs. I have decided to do it once and for all, by hiring a shop to fabricate a steel throttle body pipe and welding on a nozzle bung on it to avoid future issues with teared tubing. I will update thread with picture once the throttle body pipe is finished.


----------

